# Running Side By Side Versions of a program



## taggedzi (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey, I'm new to BSD so please bear with me.  

Coming from a linux background I am somewhat familiar with compiling code although until now I have just followed a basic set of instructions to do what I'm looking for.  (make install clean) And on rare occasions I have modified code to change something.  I was reading in the manual it is possible to have different versions of the same binary installed at the same time.

I'd like to have several different versions of the popular browsers running side by side... like Firefox 3.6 and Firefox 4, Firefox 6. (or even different versions of chrome or opera...)

How would I go about doing that?  While I'm asking a general question... it would be ok to use a specific example to show me... I'm particularly interested in the common browsers.

If this is clearly documented some place else, just point the way and I'll be happy to do the reading... just not sure where to look.

Thanks for any help.


----------

